# Ontinyent



## lsmith59 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello all
I notice that there are a few expats living in Ontinyent. We have just moved here after having lived on the Costa Blanca South for a couple of years and are definitely going to need some support from those with experience of the area! 
Would be happy to receive any helpful hints and tips!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lsmith59 said:


> Hello all
> I notice that there are a few expats living in Ontinyent. We have just moved here after having lived on the Costa Blanca South for a couple of years and are definitely going to need some support from those with experience of the area!
> Would be happy to receive any helpful hints and tips!


We have lived here now for 12 years. We can certainly help with any bureaucratic functions or even just point you in the correct direction towards whatever ...

Either ask your questions here or pm me.


----------



## lsmith59 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello snikpho
Thank you for your swift reply! Our initial issue is internet and tv connection- we are out in the boonies and I think it will require someone who can think creatively! Do you have any suggestions for best ways to access these things?
Also, any restaurants that are likely to be veggie friendly? A big ask in Spain, I know!
Many thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you scroll down to the end of the page there are links to more threads about Ontinyent that might have useful info


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lsmith59 said:


> Hello snikpho
> Thank you for your swift reply! Our initial issue is internet and tv connection- we are out in the boonies and I think it will require someone who can think creatively! Do you have any suggestions for best ways to access these things?
> Also, any restaurants that are likely to be veggie friendly? A big ask in Spain, I know!
> Many thanks!


There are three main suppliers in Ontinyent all using WiMax technology. They all require line-of-site to one of their masts. My preference is Ontitel - they will come and check for you.

If that is not possible, then Movistar will give you copper wire internet - but it's likely to be less than 1 Meg - even though they will try and tell you otherwise (and then you're locked into their contract for 12-18 months!!)

Lastly there is satellite internet - prone to problems and expensive (in my experience)



TV is easy, small satellite dish and you get all the FreeSat (or free to view) channels for FREE. Or, of course, there's Spanish TV!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

lsmith59 said:


> Our initial issue is internet and tv connection- we are out in the boonies


If you are indeed "are out in the boonies" then internet based TV may not be ideal, as you may simply not get the connection speeds required.
So you may have to look to a satellite TV installation... Two options available. FReesat offers all the main UK channels subscription free, just pay for the equipment and installation. If you want more channels, then you will be looking at a monthly subscription (Sky).
I have many clients in Ontinyent, and so if you want any help or have more questions about TV (sorry but I do not do internet), hen drop me a PM; or go via the link in my signature


----------

